# Need some help .... company trying to screw me



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

I need some help... long story short I gave a bid for snow removal on the property about 8 acres of clean up. has islands all over. 
I gave them a price and now since it has been a bad year they are crying and trying to rip me off.. got another cheaper quote from a guy 1 hr away.. not comparing apples to apples.. anyway just want to see what kind of prices would you guys give.. NO sidewalks. price points 0-2 " 2-4, 4-6,6-8 and so on..

I don't want to get into a legal battle but it looks that way.. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Pricing is irrelevant at this point. Did you have a contract, and did you plow under the terms of that contract? If so, they owe you money. Our prices for comparison are just as irrelevant as the guy an hour away.


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

I realize that your prices are irrelevant, thats part of the point. I want to show how prices fluctuate from guy to guy.. and to show them other price points compared to mine..

also i have a contract, i actually gave them 15% off after 25k. my lawyer has been notified and he said i have open and shut case pretty much. but I want to try resolve thing amicably and not have to go to court.. that could tie up the 30 grand they owe me for months..


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

What do other prices matter?

They hired you at your rate, not any of us.

Explain you have done the work you were contracted to do and you expect payment. Otherwise you'll pursue legal action.


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

i realize my legal rights.. just to put it out there my 0-2 " starts at 2700 .. i just want some info to go back to them with.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I will Play.

I would only do it per push at a 2 inch trigger $ 2500 per push.


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

maxwellp;1782361 said:


> I will Play.
> 
> I would only do it per push at a 2 inch trigger $ 2500 per push.


Thank you for your info.. is that your pricing or is that based off what i said $2700

and when you say per push. so every 2 inches you charge $2500? 
for me i increased every two inches between 800-1000 as inch amounts grew. 
ie.. 2-4 $400 more.. + 4-6" 800 more +6-8" 1000 more and so on.. so a 6-8" storm would run $4700

I wanted to see if i'm in the ballpark or too high or too low

i appreciate your input


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

So you think they will give a crap what a bunch of people on a website say? It will prove nothing, mainly because you could have privately contacted any of us to post specific prices to prove your point. 

And why did you give them 15% off?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

shelvie;1782366 said:


> Thank you for your info.. is that your pricing or is that based off what i said $2700
> 
> and when you say per push. so every 2 inches you charge $2500?
> for me i increased every two inches between 800-1000 as inch amounts grew.
> ...


I did not see your $2700, had the page open for some time.
Yes per push with a 2 inch trigger is $2500. That is cleaning the lot off at every 2 inches.
Now if they wanted to let it build up to 4 inches = $ 4500 per push
I would not let it get past 4"

Some has got to pay for that loader.


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

So can I contact you for some pricing privately?

I have them 15% to try and help them out. They are a church organization



Triton2286;1782381 said:


> So you think they will give a crap what a bunch of people on a website say? It will prove nothing, mainly because you could have privately contacted any of us to post specific prices to prove your point.
> 
> And why did you give them 15% off?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

shelvie;1782393 said:


> So can I contact you for some pricing privately?
> 
> I have them 15% to try and help them out. They are a church organization


Crying poor mouth, full price.Have the lawyer send out a polite note to them asking for full payment.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

grandview;1782466 said:


> Crying poor mouth, full price.Have the lawyer send out a polite note to them asking for full payment.


Churches have more money than anyone.

Tell them to pay up or like he said tell a lawyer to get them to


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Like the others said, you offered, they agreed, you performed. They aren't paying? Breach of contract.

Tell them to pay up or you will take it to the next level.

It matters not a whit what any of us would charge.



shelvie;1782274 said:


> i realize my legal rights.. just to put it out there my 0-2 " starts at 2700 .. i just want some info to go back to them with.


Holy crap, I wish I could get something close to that by me. And that's why it doesn't matter. Try a third of that, with a loader or tractor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Start pasting your hat around on Sunday morning mass.

A deal is a deal. I maybe a low baller and say 1500, would you bring that info in litigation or some closer to the 2700?

Point is, its a deal you and them made.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You'd think the church would be the first to remember the golden rule


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1782763 said:


> You'd think the church would be the first to remember the golden rule


Me first? Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

A church is a business. That is a commercial property. Treat it as such.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Is $2,700 your plow only price or is that plow and salt price? I wish those guys who lay out all those islands during their architectual layouts would plow just one season.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

collect your money and do not sign them next year


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a lucrative account. I would try my best to keep it. Be firm, but very nice, very demure.
Use the lawyer as a last resort.

I would want what you charge, per push.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you talked with them face to face?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What wAs solution


----------

